# ovulation kit....no results?????



## vickycoade71 (Feb 24, 2013)

I've been testing myself from before the day i was meant to, and beyond, and every day, the kit is saying negative...... this is not right surely!!!!!
My partner is saving his sperm for 3-5 days as meant to be, then nothing, and so the ritual starts again 
I bought the tests from an amazon 'health shop', do you think they could be dudd??
I'm meant to be starting IVF next month to 6wks time xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

what kind of kit is it? when i bought my blearblue fertility monitor it said it took about 3 months to get to know your body.. but im not sure what youre usng. also, it is possible to have a month or 2 where no ovulation occurs, and it be perfectly normal.

dont know iif that helps - if not im sure someone wll be along who can answer your questions.

good luck with upcoming IVF

XXX


----------



## vickycoade71 (Feb 24, 2013)

it looks like those pregnancy test the drs use, no name but medically looking!!!!!
Thank u for the luck....i'm nervous x


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

Don't panic. I used basic LH sticks and for the first two months, I never detected any ovulation with them, even though I had scans in that period that confirmed ovulation. On the third month, it gave the impression I ovulated around day 14-16 which my doctor thought was far too late and barely believed. 

When I queried the lack of ovulation detection on this board, someone recommended taking your temperature each morning after you wake up as the body temp changes around ovulation so there should be plenty of info out there on this method - there are even websites where you can record results and it helps to predict the next ovulation. 

Unfortunately, this method also didn't work for me and I later detected through blood tests that I probably have a benign syndrome that causes a low body temperature (which is at least some comfort in understanding why I always feel cold and my hands are like ice and is a comfort after being continually told by people that I must have a lack of circulation and need to be more active...)


----------



## vickycoade71 (Feb 24, 2013)

Thank you Jowo, i thought i was doing it wrong.
I loked at the tests i was using and they are 'one-step' and i must only test between 10am and 8pm....which i thought was odd!! but, hey, what do i know !!!!
Once again, the test today was negative


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

HI again vickycoade71,

could you go on ebay and buy a clearblue fertility montor, quite reasonably priced. does take 3 months to 'get to know you'. i have low amh and it managed to tell me when i was ovulating. after 5 months of using it i got a bfp. but because of the quality of my eggs, another m/c for me in august. regardless of the m/c, it does work.

now im on vits and so is dh and im going to be using cbfm again at the start of this cycle. havent used it for 2 months, so it will take 3 months to get to know me, just about when vits kick in and then we'll see  .

good luck honey, if you can, i would look atthe option of cbfm.


xxxx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

count back 14 days from when you think AF will arrive and start testing 5 days before that, just in case. The tests don't detect ovulation they detect a surge in Luteinizing hormone (sorry if i spelt that wrong) which occurs 12-36 hours before ovulation. So you may be missing it at the beginning if you only start testing from when you think you will Ovulate. Alsothe window in which the surge is detectable is quite narrow, often only a few hours. So it is possible to ovulate but miss the window for testing the surge. I would test twice a day on the 2-3 days around when you expect to ovulate. 

You might be only ovulating every other month so if you miss one month don't panic but if you can't detect a surge after 2 months probably you either need better surge detection or medical advice.. 

either way i'd do BMS every other day from 5 days or so before when you expect to ovulate, that way even if you miss the surge with the test you'll still have a chance of getting prg. since sperm can survive inside for a couple of days..


----------



## melloumaw (Feb 2, 2012)

vicky when are you testing
never 1st urine,for some reason it doesnt show up in your urine until approx 2pm till 10pm, 

When to Test: The first thing to understand is that lh is synthesized by your body in the early morning. Hence, collecting a first morning urine sample is not recommended when it comes to the urine ovulation test. Rather, collect a urine sample in the afternoon or early evening. The amount of lh in your urine specimen should be elevated (relative to a morning sample)


----------



## Jowo (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm still struggling to detect my LH (ovulation surge). 

I completely missed detection for two out of the first three periods I had, using simple manual LH detection sticks, and on the third occasion, still only had fairly faint markings on the stick.

As my clinic has told me this is important, I also bought the expensive clear blue digital ovulation monitor and I've been using both manual and digital sticks this past month.  

Again, the manual sticks gave me at best a faint reading, not the strong stripes that is supposed to signify the LH surge. Meanwhile the clear blue digital monitor that I used simultaneously with the other LH sticks detected nothing. The instructions with it say to use it at the same time every day, that many women find it convenient to use it in the morning.  It also says not to use it if you've passed water in the previous 4 hours, which is presumably why the morning is ideal.

Such a shame that I miss detection at least half the time and don't get particularly pronounced and detectable readings at other times. I'm disappointed that the expensive digital LH monitor has not worked.


----------

